

He’s Glad You Asked - r0h1n
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/04/science/randall-munroe-the-creator-of-xkcd-explains-complexity-through-absurdity.html

======
gordon_freeman
The current title does not tell anything.

I would like to change the title to: "Randall Munroe, the Creator of XKCD,
Explains Complexity Through Absurdity"

